# New Thunderbolt 2018



## Dreamworks (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

konnte die Tage ein erstes Bild des neuen Thunderbolt ergattern. Da das Bild definitiv von Rocky Mountain stammt, dürfte dies wohl das Topmodell der Serie sein. 

Die Farbe finde ich sehr gelungen der Rest ist deutlich am Altitude und Instinct angelegt.


----------



## Amokles (18. Dezember 2017)

Die können es einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (6. Januar 2018)

Welche Laufradgröße ist das? Sieht auf den ersten Blick nach 27,5" ohne plus aus....oder doch 29?
Farblich sind mir die aktuellen Rockys viel zu bunt. Zumindest sollte man dann noch eine dezente alternative anbieten.


----------



## fricc (21. Januar 2018)

Ein Thunderbolt mit einer Fox 36, kann das sein?


----------



## Dreamworks (21. Januar 2018)

fricc schrieb:


> Ein Thunderbolt mit einer Fox 36, kann das sein?


Sieht danach aus


----------



## fricc (21. Januar 2018)

Dann wird es vermutlich die BC Edition mit kräftig erhöhtem Federweg sein.


----------



## Wuerfelspieler (13. Februar 2018)

Ist das (http://www.bikes.com/de/node/3297) die Alu Variante für 2018? Das sieht eher unspektakulär aus...


----------



## Reigam (14. Februar 2018)

Das sieht mir noch sehr nach dem alten Rahmen aus. Siehe die Ride9-Verstellung


----------



## Dreamworks (18. Februar 2018)

Dürfte tatsächlich ein 2018 er sein.
Pipelock fehlt nämlich wobei der Hinterbau recht altbacken aussieht. Komisches Modell irgendwie. 
Generell kann man aber sagen das die 2018 er Modelle wie Altitude, Instinct etc deutlich am Thunderbolt von 2017 orientiert (Rahmen) sind. Dazu kamen dann Verbesserungen wie Kugellager und Boost usw.

Bin sehr auf die Carbon Thunder gespannt.


----------



## robbi_n (19. Februar 2018)

Was die Farbe betrifft müsste das aber schon ein 018er sein.


----------



## ZT-Moehring (22. Februar 2018)

Ist ein 18er Modell mit "alten" Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Methusalix (27. Februar 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> konnte die Tage ein erstes Bild des neuen Thunderbolt ergattern. Da das Bild definitiv von Rocky Mountain stammt, dürfte dies wohl das Topmodell der Serie sein.
> 
> Die Farbe finde ich sehr gelungen der Rest ist deutlich am Altitude und Instinct angelegt.


Woher hast Du dieses Bild? Ich hab diese Wallpapers vor ein paar Wochen mal gefunden und weiss noch dass da noch viel mehr waren, aber ich kann sie nicht mehr finden. Hast Du den Link noch?
Merci !


----------



## Daniel-A2 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, ich beabsichtige zum Ende des Jahres nach 2 1/2 Jahren vom Trail-Hardtail auf ein Fully zu wechseln und habe mich ein bisschen in das neue Thunderbolt verguckt, insbesondere das Carbon 50 wäre so von der Ausstattung was ich mir so vorstelle. Leider gibt es laut dem Händlernetz auf der Homepage von Berlin aus gesehen weit und breit keinen Händler und somit auch keien Probefahrt und zweitens übersteigt es dann doch deutlich mein Budget (Schmerzgrenze so bei 3.500 EUR).

Daher meien Fragen an euch, kennt Ihr Rocky-Händler hier im "Osten" und wie sieht es Erfahrungsgemäß zum Saisonende mit Rabatten bei Rocky aus, was wäre da u.U. möglich?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, auf der Homepage wird neben den 2018er auch schon das 2019er Thunderbolt gelistet, allerdings nur noch als Carbon 50, Carbon 70 und die BC Edition, mit kleineren Änderungen bei der Ausstattung (Bremsen von Sram zu Shimano).


----------



## RockyFisher (27. August 2018)

In Dresden gibt's den Bikeladen "Der Dynamo", die haben Rockies. Rabatte gibt´s manchmal, aber bei 2018ern wohl nicht so schnell.


----------



## Daniel-A2 (11. September 2018)

So, jetzt ging es doch ganz schnell:





 Nach zwei Hometrailtouren und einem Besuch in Klinovec kann ich sagen, dass ich von dem Thunderbolt Carbon 50 2019 echt begeistert bin. Das Bike ist super wendig und fühlte sich sofort sehr vertraut an.

Hoffe es finden sich hier noch andere Thunderboltbesitzer zum Erfahrungsaustausch (auch wenn hier im Forum meistens andere Bikes empfohlen werden). Wer was über das Bike wissen möchte, kann gerne schreiben.


----------



## yes2weekend (12. September 2018)

Sehr schönes Rad! Hast du mit dem 50er deine Schmerzgrenze jetzt doch überschritten oder ein gutes Angebot bekommen?
Du bist nicht zufällig in der Dresdner Gegend oder? Zwecks mal live nen Blick drauf werden...


----------



## Daniel-A2 (12. September 2018)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Hast du mit dem 50er deine Schmerzgrenze jetzt doch überschritten oder ein gutes Angebot bekommen?
> Du bist nicht zufällig in der Dresdner Gegend oder? Zwecks mal live nen Blick drauf werden...



Nein, in Dresden bin ich nicht unterwegs.

Also ich habe mein Budget etwas erhöht aber auch ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen. Habe es beim Rockyhändler in Zwickau gekauft. Falls ihr euch für das Bike entscheiden solltet, würde ich euch diesen Händler weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (20. Februar 2019)

Hey, wie findet ihr das Thunderbolt in der Flachsten R9 Position? Ist der Sitzwinkel dann noch steil genug? Frage mich das vor allem beim BC, wo er auf 74° abfallen wurde

Gruß


----------

